# Mini Lamancha kids due soon....



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! I have a few Lamancha yearling who were bred by our nigerian buck last fall. They are due the end of April~early May.....
They will be out of Dams-AL1514225P,L1503166, and AL15114220 and Sire-D1532847...Sire has thrown several spotted kids this year 
If you are interested PLEASE LMK! 
This was not an intended breeding! but they are all from nice lines. 
I do not raise mini Lamancha's so they will all be going...... :help: 
Our little nigerian buck was an escape artist this year and the ladies all loved him  hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Our little nigerian buck was an escape artist this year and the ladies all loved him


 what a naughty boy... 

They should be real cute kids.... :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Boys... :roll: I am looking forward to seeing what the kids look like.

Can you post pictures of mom and dad? I mean...watches are basically worthless without pictures :shades: !


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

boys will be boys...nice thing about fainters. Never had an escape, lol

I would also like to see pics :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know a woman who has Mini-Manchas.. and loves how they Milk! Small goats with Big milk! Win/Win


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I could not get a pictures in my profile when I started on this sight but I will try it again and see if I can't get you some pics! 
I guess a nice small kid will be ideal for the first fresheners! I had thought my kidding season was finished!
I sold my Nubian/Nigerian stock and even had all my kids for 2011 sold~started kidding January 19th!
At least I won't need kidding pens or heat lamps! April/May babies will be a refreshing start to spring and summer 
Maybe God is trying to tell me to try the "mini" scene! Funny how those things seem to happen for a reason!
I can't keep many more as grain is just too high! So again if anyone is interested LMK! I would be happy to start them on a bottle with pastuerized milk...


----------

